# Sticky  Warning this WILL make you cry! (infertility related)



## DizziSquirrel

brownowl23 said:


> Listen to it, what more can I say, wasnt this song written for us all.
> *Get your tissues out*.
> 
> [red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


And you thought *Empty Arms* was powerfull


----------



## emma49

Ok Dizzi, you were right......    

Perhaps not a terribly good idea to have watched this first thing after waking up this morning. I'm off now to find something joyous and happy to do.... 

Thanks for posting.

em..xx


----------



## carol d

Dizzy - you were right it did make me cry. What a great song 

Thanks carol d xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁

Don't watch this if a little fragile, I just did and it had me bawling my eyes out.......


----------



## TwiceBlessed

hey bg give us a clue.  Dont want to click anything that is really gonna set me off..

Also, do I need sound?


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁

Oh sorry hun, it's a music video (so yes to sound) by a country singer I'd never heard of called Kellie Coofey and the song is about her desperately wanting a child .....


----------



## Strawberries

Hi Dizzi,

  This is a wonderful song and video, It brought   to my eyes and DH. 

  It describes exactly how we all feel.


                Strawberries x


----------



## scousemouse

very moving, brought a tear or two to my eyes

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Scooby Doo

Wow,

Made me cry too.   Very powerful, the song and the video.

So sad that so many of us can relate to it.

S
xx


----------



## caz24

made me cry now too, but thats excatly how i feel thanks for posting


----------



## jem100

Wow - the singer has obviously been through it too.  Had me in tears, I had to turn it off half way through.


----------



## yaffa28

What a beautiful song, made me blub   




she reminded me a bit of Celine Dion

K
xxx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥

oh god ..everything i have felt for so long sobbed my heart out x


----------



## tracy6

Wow that song is just everything, have to say cried all the way through and still crying


----------



## MrsRedcap

yaffa28 said:


> she reminded me a bit of Celine Dion
> 
> K
> xxx


I thought that too!

very touching.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Don't htink I should have listened to that at work!!!    hope no one asks me why i'm crying!!

Beautiful x


----------



## lilacbunnykins

wow im in   too thats so how i feel,ty for putting it here...suex


----------



## ccoombes

its really sad   but says exactly how we are feeling right now.


----------



## JuliaG

OMG, that is so emotional, tears in eyes here too!!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Wicklow

Amazing song and yes blubbed all the way through! I feel so very blessed and hope that others will soon have their own little miracles - id die for my boys
Ruth


----------



## FFox

that song said just how i feel I too cryed my heart out


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥

Oh wow what a wonderful song, sums up everything I feel and made me   all the way through it.  God I hate 'INFERTILITY' it's so unfair for us all to feel so sad and desperate for family life that comes so naturally to others.  

Love 2 u all

Sniff

Jennie
  x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

At least we have FF and each other to get through the darker days

~Dizzi~


----------



## honneybee

beautiful and powerful

xx


----------



## Louise29

Wow this song is just everything we feel. I  couldnt stop crying. Its so powerful.


----------



## Skybreeze

WOW that was amazing. I was sobbing like a baby!!! Not the best song to listen to the day after you start D/R!!


----------



## mgbmsb

Speechless, you were right did make me cry       !!!


----------



## Paulapumpkin

This song just says it all, powerful words that mean so much to us all.

Lots of love to everyone.
x


----------



## cinders35

Oh boy,    
Cindersxxx


----------



## Cara Caroline

AAAAArrrrgggghhhh.   AF arrived this evening (2 days late, just long enough to get my hopes up) then I watch this!

Well, DP says he doesn't want us to go through IUI or IVF so I think I'll tie him to a chair, make him watch this and THEN dare him to tell me no IVF  

Hope everyone else is doing better than me!

C x


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥

Oh dear.....  

Knew i shouldn't have watched it...  

x


----------



## Young D

I just watched it and was reminded of how hard the ttc was, I'm looking into being a surrogate and its just made me so so so much more determined to do it.

thanks for highlighting it.


----------



## MandyL

Oh geez there I go again!!


----------



## ANDI68

Oh God .....


----------



## Cate1976

I've just watched it and it's powerful.  The pictures added to it.


----------



## Guest

Wow... so powerful


----------



## caroline1984

i can't get into youtube, what song is it?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I Would Die for That by Kellie Coffey


----------



## caroline1984

Thank you!


----------



## Cate1976

If you can't get into youtube, you need to check to see if you've got flash player 7 or higher on your computer.  Put flash Player inot google and you'll find it.  It's free to download.


----------



## caroline1984

it's works pc! they won't let you on!


----------



## Cate1976

That's the other possibility.  Filters in work or libraries blocking sites like Bebo, Myspace and You Tube.


----------



## freespirit.

Oh my goodness , i've only just got brordband , so only just been able to watch that , now sat here  
What a silly idea to watch before going to work - this lady wonderfull isn't she .


----------



## Strawberry_Angel

oh my i am in tears here


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Free & Strawberry

 
it sure is powerful eh ?

~Dizzi~


----------



## Strawberry_Angel

It is indeed


----------



## Bambam

Yep, that'll do it


----------



## Mrs Dibbles

Dear lord why do we do it to ourselves? Literally sobbing at the computer screen


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh Hun ((hug)) 
Sometimes crying helps us cope and moves us into the next stage


----------



## Cate1976

After my Nan died, the senior leader of the church DH and I go to said that if I needed to   then do so.  I've only   twice over IF though.  It takes alot to make me cry.


----------



## LiziBee

Oops, just sent that link to my sister completely forgetting she had a termination 10 years ago. Am now in deep family do-do.
Lizi.x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥

ohh lizibee how bad !!..thats the sort of thing i do!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Lizzyb 
Has there been much fallout


----------



## LiziBee

I made a very grovelling apology which I think has been accepted. Stupid, stupid me!
Lizi.xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Not stupid hun, you were only human in forgeting


----------



## jonesy

bloody hell bubbling again

   

loads ov love 

jonesy xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Jonesy  yep made me cry to this one

~Dizzi~


----------



## Nicola-Kate

Hey girls,

Bloody post im sat sobbing how true are those words. I think im gonna mail it to bil and sil who keep saying we need to prove our fertility all the time Mallacas ( word for hand job kinda person in greek) lol. I thinkthey might realise if they watched that the words they say and the impact they have..


----------



## jaynee

never a truer word sung

but cant stop crying now should not of watched that .

that will be with me forever


----------



## DizziSquirrel




----------



## manchu

it say's it all


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Manchu   it is a tear jerker isn't it hun  
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Diva   hunny        that you get your dream very soon  

Cat x


----------



## helen316

oh my gawd, tears rolling down my cheeks as i watched that  , but also comforted by the fact that we all know that feeling - makes you feel you are not alone.


----------



## Locket

Wow - that hurts!!!  Soooooooo powerful and hit me right in the guts.  I've just googled her and it seems she wrote that song after trying for a year then found out she was preg DAYS after writing the song but miscarried      The fab news is she got a BFP failrly soon after and had a son in 2005 and a daughter this year in May.  Perfect!!  I bl   dy love a happy ending, me  

 and   to everyone out there still waiting to get their dream


----------



## jade ttc

that done it for me made me  ball my eyes out


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Jade


----------



## Tiggerz-jo

it really put what i am thinking into words.


----------



## gerbinia

done it for me too, can stop crying now xx


----------



## Guest




----------



## Bellini

bookmarking for later...  

love to all x


----------



## Pearl.

The song has bought tears to my eyes, only those going through what we have and are can truly understand the pain and hurt. I know sometimes people have to have an abortion, but it makes me angry when they have it just because they cannot cope with another child or they have been irresponsible. I know someone who has aborted and has still been able to concieve a few months after deciding that time was right. That really hurts. I know it's fate and being a religious person believe that it happens when God wills, but still cannot help shedding a tear or two when each month turns into a year and a year into a decade. 

Thanks for sharing this clip, we have to face the truth whether we like it or not and if it helps us to stay focused and have faith and hope than I think thats a good thing.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Wow, Not that I needed it but this just reminded me how wonderfully lucky we are, thank you for sharing


----------



## sandra38

In some ways i wish i hadn't looked at this. But sometimes it's best to face reality head on, no matter how painful.


----------



## DizziSquirrel




----------



## 2009roopa

u r right dear. i literally bawled, and still am. thanx for this wonderful post.


----------



## Janey E

OMG just stumbled upon this! Made me cry instantly. How we all feel.

xx


----------



## xxx_gema_xxx

Beautiful song

xx


----------



## A J

Wow Dizzie, just came across this beautiful song. Im in floods.
Thank you for posting
AJ xx


----------



## KazM

Just watched it.  Yep, can relate to it.  Very powerful.  Seem to have lost my abilty to cry.  Still capable of feeling rubbish though.


----------



## 2ForJoy

Bloody hell.....emtional and moving or what?!


----------



## Alice In Wonderland

You are right, I have just cried my eyes out!  At least it has a happy ending though


----------



## moo84

was just browsing round the site and came across this.

It sums up so much of what I wish I could say to people. It is incredibly emotional - not actually stopped crying properly yet! - but does give hope and is so heartfelt, I'd recommend a listen xx


----------



## Nosilab

Just watched this again, still makes me cry


----------



## Rania82

Painful


----------



## one_day_maybe

I couldn't even watch it all the way through...too painful


----------



## manchu

Big Hugs to you all   I just found this song on my Pod haven't listened to it for a few years i remember posting on this thread years ago and i also remember the pain, But as i sit here looking at my Nearly 3 year old twin girls i do know that miracles can and DO happen so keep your chin up ladies you could be listening to this song in a couple of years and crying along for a happy reason


----------



## Grinny

needed a good cry....worked wonders. thankyou?? lol!


----------



## SallyCox

That song is beautiful and explains exactly how my husband and I feel ihavnt cried like that for a while!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Think the day of another bfn probably wasn't the best day to watch this   x


----------



## Little Rie

Maybe I shouldn't have watched this.... So beautiful & emotive.


----------



## LadyB22

Wow just cried my eyes out!


----------



## BUFFYBOXER

Wow made me cry even though I have come out the other side but still brings back all them feelings of utter desperation, hatred to all pregnant people,defeat,not wantin to live anymore all them horrid feelings we all go through. Personally I think every woman should be able to have as much treatment as they need for free it is ridiculous to have the worry of funding on top of everythink else!! As I've said I am soooo lucky to have my lo and would of loved a sibling for her but no way on this earth could we afford any more treatment wishing all you ladies the dream that each and every one of you deserve x


----------



## Platzer

Made me cry....I love the vidoe


----------



## Squiggly

Blubbed. Normally I'd say what a cheesy song what with her hair all flapping in the 'wind' of emotion, but the truth is it echoes my feelings exactly.


----------

